# TR Plattekill 2/23



## vinnyv11 (Feb 24, 2013)

With the impending weather  event and everything that was coming to the Poc's I figured we should  head north to get out of the crap.  The weather report was showing a  snow event at Platty so I was hoping for a slight powder day.  We got up  at 3:30 and hit the rode by 4 to try and make opening.  After a  unfruitful event at Pricechopper where they couldn't process there own  discount lift tickets I got screwed on the deal and ended up paying full  price at the mountain.  Great deal if anyone can get it though 29 lift  vs. 58 for ticket window.

 Anyway after arriving at the mountain 15 minutes before lifts started  we booted up and headed up to the top.  Weather was good with a slight  nip in the air but a little foggy at the top 20% of the mountain.  After  we hit the lift (which was ski on all day!) the wife wanted to take the  first run down the beginner trail.  We headed down and found the snow  that they had gotten recently and the groomer's were doing amazing work  as the snow was absolutely awesome.  After getting half way down I  talked the wife into trying the bottom half of the mountain's  intermediate runs.  We hit shredded mozzarella and found a great run  which had nice undulations on the run.  After another lift ride she  decided to give lower face a run which was a great pitch with wide open  space and snow everywhere.  A few more runs in I broke off to check  out the rest of the runs off the skier's left lift with some nice  ungroomed on a section of the blue sundown.  Upper face was a really fun  expert run with some really big undulations that you could definitely  get air off if you didn't see them coming.  Skier's right had soft bumps  but the fog was really thick so I was hoping to wait for the clear up  to give them a try but didn't get the chance.  The wife did really well  skiing all the blues off of that lift with ease by the end of the day.   Around 11:30 she wanted to head in to use the restroom and take a break  so I made my way over the the other lift were the day really got good.

 After skiing over I met up with Scotty and Cornhead that were  hitting the mountain this weekend.  Really nice guys who were glad to  show me around a mountain that they loved.  We hit runs down all the  open expert trails and the snow was amazing.  The groomer's would leave  sections of most the trails ungroomed which were filled with hero snow  and great cover.  After hitting most of the runs we saw that the rope on  freefall was down (or sagging to the point that it was covered by snow  so you make the call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) with completely ungroomed snow and some thin cover.  This was boot to  knee deep and had clearly been poached most of the day but man was it  fun.  I really have limited powder experience and I could feel my ski's  diving but after just taking my time and working my way down man was  that fun.  We did a couple more runs around the mountain and down the  other lift when we decided to head into lunch.  Had a couple of drinks  and lunch with the guys and wife and headed back out for round 2.  The  wife and I did a couple runs at which point she decided she was done  just a little too tired and she wanted to to be ok to ski today so good  call.  All in all a great progression day where she skied things that I  would never have thought she would without me pushing her down the hill.

 With the wife in the lodge I headed over to the other lift and caught  back up with the guys and we continued to hit every run they had  (mostly which were open).  Found some great snow to be had and the  conditions really held on almost all day.

 All in all I really enjoyed this mountain with its small time feel  and amazing conditions some thin spots to be found but easily  avoidable.  The mountain seems to really let the terrain dictate what  the trails look like as natural dips and drops exist all over the place  and the groomers allow the natural terrain to dictate the trails.  I  really wish the snow we were forecasted showed up because there were  definitely trees to be had but nothing looked very skiable without rock  skis but I can see how a powder day would be absolutely amazing.

 View up the skier's left lift











 Great little ungroomed run under the lift






 View down skier's right lift











 Wife flying down the mountain (intermediate run)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> *After  we hit the lift (which was ski on all day!)*



You act like you're surprised?

Ski-on Saturdays are the norm for Platty.  Just one of the many beauties of the place.  

Great trip report and glad you had a good time, hope you return many times.  Yesterday really was great, well, until late in the day when the driving ice-pellets came.  I enjoyed the big whalebacks they had on Shredded Mozz yesterday, you could pretend you were in an FIS downhill and go nuts (or at least I did).  I hope you had lunch upstairs at the bar?   That's another amazing thing about Platty, you get a fantastic lunch for a measly $10, whereas at most mountains $10 will only get you a tinfoil wrapped dried up hamburger and a bag of chips.


----------



## denvervega (Feb 25, 2013)

So interesting to see yourself in a trip report photo as part of the background (lounging on the double chair). Saw the pic taken and didn't think anything of it. Glad you enjoyed your day(s) at Plattekill.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

denvervega said:


> So interesting to see yourself in a trip report photo as part of the background (lounging on the double chair). Saw the pic taken and didn't think anything of it. Glad you enjoyed your day(s) at Plattekill.



Ha, was that you with the ski in the air? 

Vinny - great report, looks fantastic.


----------



## denvervega (Feb 25, 2013)

More like resting my leg on the chair or my famous chairlift daffy!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Platty definitely great days. Weekend was awesome. No new snow into 2 pm yesterday lake effect I guess.. How do you 3 when it is still snowing o. Sunday, so we stayed to closing. Awesome skiing with cornhead, Vinyl11, and ABC. PLATTY didn't disappoint.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

I want to hear about what went on Saturday night!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> No new snow into 2 pm yesterday lake effect I guess.



I wish we'd get some lake effect, instead of all this ocean effect along the coast. :angry:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I want to hear about what went on Saturday night!



I got together with my Gf Mary.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

legalskier said:


> I wish we'd get some lake effect, instead of all this ocean effect along the coast. :angry:



Agreed, still fun at Platty.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Vinny, great meeting and skiing with you! Glad you enjoyed Platty, place is a real gem in the Cats. Had a great weekend, Scotty and I ended up staying in Oneonta, half way home for me, but I didn't mind, any excuse to hit Brook's House of Barbeque is Okay with me. :wink: If you think Platty's lunch deal is good, try hitting Brook's sometime. That same ten bucks gets you chicken, ribs, roast beef, fries, salad bar, and fresh baked bread! We hooked up with abc Sunday afternoon, we took the opportunity to do a little poking around on some closed trails, Chute, and some mountain bike trails. I got a little out of control and the heavy snow yanked my left ski right off. No harm, no foul. 

Here you go Scotty, a plethora of lodging options, where's the Accord? :wink:


Scotty heard it was rude to ski under ropes, he tried to ski around it on Freefall, something went terribly wrong.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 25, 2013)

Chute and Warm it up were great all weekend.  I thought about opening Chute but decided to save it.  Brooks BBQ will be cooking at Platty on Saturday for the Winterfest.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a good time.

I think I may have to get up there for some skiing and the food!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Chute and Warm it up were great all weekend.  I thought about opening Chute but decided to save it.  Brooks BBQ will be cooking at Platty on Saturday for the Winterfest.


Really, humm, strokes goatee, this Saturday? Scotty, oh Scotty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Chute and Warm it up were great all weekend.  I thought about opening Chute but decided to save it.  Brooks BBQ will be cooking at Platty on Saturday for the Winterfest.



Sorry I didn't get to ski with you. Was wondering why that trail was closed on Saturday morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Really, humm, strokes goatee, this Saturday? Scotty, oh Scotty.



That could work,.hopefully this snowstorm brings snow for all the fun winter hills.


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2013)

Chute was awesome.  That and Block were my 6 y.o.'s favorite trails of the weekend!!


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I got together with my Gf Mary.



Mary's middle name wouldn't happen to be Jane, by any chance, would it?    If so, I hope the two of you got together before you went to Brook's!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Mary's middle name wouldn't happen to be Jane, by any chance, would it?    If so, I hope the two of you got together before you went to Brook's!



Yes you dated her to I don't mind the more the better. Munchies of the year! I should put that in the munchies thread, which can come driving I am told, lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Just two more things. They are playing music you can hear up into chair 10. Love this, and Viny what you think of the pond?


----------



## Rambo (Feb 26, 2013)

Cornhead!!! What in the world did you do to Mr. Scotty


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Cornhead!!! What in the world did you do to Mr. Scotty
> View attachment 7921



No that was me not wanting to say I went around the rope, snow gave in under my skis.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

That confirms it, it WAS you I saw!

View attachment 7884


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 1, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That confirms it, it WAS you I saw!
> 
> View attachment 7884


Yep, you can dress him up in red pants, but...  Great two days at Platty, think we're taking our act to Gore Sunday, wanna go Rambo? I've got a rain check from Whiteface from last season, should be good at Gore, I'd think. I also have a Warren Miller BOGO, so if you want to go, we could use the BOGO, and I can hit Gore and WF in the Spring. PM me, or give me a call if you're interested. I think Scotty is going to drive to Albany, and leave his beloved Honda there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Yep, you can dress him up in red pants, but...  Great two days at Platty, think we're taking our act to Gore Sunday, wanna go Rambo? I've got a rain check from Whiteface from last season, should be good at Gore, I'd think. I also have a Warren Miller BOGO, so if you want to go, we could use the BOGO, and I can hit Gore and WF in the Spring. PM me, or give me a call if you're interested. I think Scotty is going to drive to Albany, and leave his beloved Honda there.


Up, will be great after it snowed their this week!


----------



## Rambo (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Up, will be great after it snowed their this week!



Good luck guys with your Gore trip on Sunday. I'm just gonna hit Greek with my seasons pass on Sun. Will be ski day #17 for me. Might go to Platty on Sat. March 23rd for the passholders day from other ski areas... noticed you guys will be at Sugarbush then.


----------



## MarkC (Mar 1, 2013)

Platty was off the charts today.  Easily the best day of the season.  They got about 8" of heavy wet base making snow that packed down nicely.  Everything is in play.  100% open MTB trails, trees are on right now.  Come and get it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Platty was off the charts today.  Easily the best day of the season.  They got about 8" of heavy wet base making snow that packed down nicely.  Everything is in play.  100% open MTB trails, trees are on right now.  Come and get it.



Sounds perfect, Benny288 you hear this,.have fun up their, man I wish I could go, have fun Markc maybe hook up with zbenn288 he wants to ski the glades tomorrow and has never been to our great hill. Markc one day I hope to ski with you have fun times.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sounds perfect, Benny288 you hear this,.have fun up their, man I wish I could go, have fun Markc maybe hook up with zbenn288 he wants to ski the glades tomorrow and has never been to our great hill. Markc one day I hope to ski with you have fun times.



That's what I like to hear! Sunday should be fun. Anyone have any experience with the Margaretville motel? My uncle needs a place to stay near Platty tomorrow night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> That's what I like to hear! Sunday should be fun. Anyone have any experience with the Margaretville motel? My uncle needs a place to stay near Platty tomorrow night.



I stayed in Onetta 40 miles away st supper8 hotel for 50. A night.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

He usually stays in Kingston when we go to Belleayre, but wanted to find something closer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> He usually stays in Kingston when we go to Belleayre, but wanted to find something closer.



Does he want cheapest bar hotel party type?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Does he want cheapest bar hotel party type?



Roxbury also has some hotels, did you look at lodging on platty website?


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, nothing that looks too appealing. I'll convince him to just stay in Kingston I think. Probably like an hour to Plattekill from Kingston?


----------



## baykon (Mar 2, 2013)

Wife mentioned a place Graham and Co in Phoenicia...was on the today show y'day. Looks pretty hipster but 99 night compares reasonably w some of the Kingston options at least. Not sure on availability this wknd.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Yeah, nothing that looks too appealing. I'll convince him to just stay in Kingston I think. Probably like an hour to Plattekill from Kingston?



In good conditions maybe 5o minutes, have fun their, I have a feeling you be back.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 2, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Platty was off the charts today.  Easily the best day of the season.  They got about 8" of heavy wet base making snow that packed down nicely.  Everything is in play.  100% open MTB trails, trees are on right now.  Come and get it.


Mark, are there any *real* bump lines or mostly flat with some random snow piles (which aren't really moguls)?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol, Scotty you're the first person I've seen quote themselves in a post. I stayed in Margaretville once, there's a motel across the bridge leaving town, turn left, it's on the right a short distance down whatever route that is. I think I payed right around $60. Someone at the hill recommended the T-bar, but it didn't look to promising.

Shredder, you bump snob :wink:, just kidding, how've the bumps been at Huntah this year? Maybe I'll see you this Spring somewhere. Tmcc71 and I have a two year tradition of skiing Jay on their last day. I know the conditions weren't tempting for you last year, but if they are this, maybe I can pick you up in Albany and we could share expenses. Spring bump season is right around the corner, hopefully Ullr still has work to do. :smile:


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 2, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Shredder, you bump snob :wink:, just kidding, how've the bumps been at Huntah this year? Maybe I'll see you this Spring somewhere. Tmcc71 and I have a two year tradition of skiing Jay on their last day. I know the conditions weren't tempting for you last year, but if they are this, maybe I can pick you up in Albany and we could share expenses. Spring bump season is right around the corner, hopefully Ullr still has work to do. :smile:



Yo Corn!  Love the new pic, but that guy has a lot more hair than you - maybe the corn works like Rogaine!?    Bumps at Huntah (midweek) and Belleayre (mostly Sundays, but went today) have been decent - def hope we can hook up soemtime this spring - hope Gore is good for u 2tomorrow - that was my home mtn in high school!  Honed my bump skills as a youngster on on Hawkeye and Chatiemac... thinking of Platty 2morrow but no high hopes for Mark to reply or if he does that he'll say anything that would entice a bump snob


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll be passing through Albany around 7, Scotty's going to meet me there, you're welcome to join us if you like. I was planning on using my Whiteface rain check, but I do have a BOGO we could split, Scotty's got a Pricechopper voucher.

Yeah, I just Googled "cornhead", and this came up, I think Nebraska football fans wear them, similar to Green Bay's "cheese heads". Your just jealous because I put my Son through college on what I've saved on haircuts, shampoo, and conditioner. :wink:

I can remember being at the YMCA wih my boy when he was little, I needed to comb his hair, shockingly I didn't have a comb on me. I asked the person at the counter if they still sold combs, they gave me a puzzled look, I felt like telling them my pubes were getting a little unruly. :smile:


----------

